
Microsoft project Verona, a new systems programming language - UkiahSmith
https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/KTNUK/digital-security-by-design-security-and-legacy-at-microsoft-matthew-parkinson-microsoft
======
fintler
Video over at: [https://vimeo.com/376180843](https://vimeo.com/376180843)

It appears to be in the early stages of development (not bootstrapped yet).

